# How high can you count?



## Mike Mills (Aug 4, 2017)

You will probably give up before you count the number of "errors" in this video.
I give him credit for perseverance but someone once said _"The difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits."_
I can hardly believe someone would post this but I guess I will have to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 4, 2017)

I had to stop. That first piece on that lightweight monotube lathe was just asking for trouble. I didn't really want to see what happened.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 4, 2017)

Mike, this one had my heart rate going, even after Colin kinda warned me.  Ughh...if people can't use the right gouge correctly inside a bowl, they really should stick with a scraper for the whole thing. Another good reason why anyone interested in woodturning should seek out a club or known turners with some reputation for correct approaches. Mike is among a small group of folks in the Charlotte area who have taught alot of folks the right ways...and knows there are WAY too many bad/dangerous/ineffective ways to use tools when turning. Add to that, way too many videos that don't have warnings on such things as not using a spindle roughing gouge on anything that isn't going to be spindle turning, i.e less than 4" diam typically. 
I certainly hope no one wonders upon this as instructional and/or credits the guy with anything but luck that he wasn't severely injured.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 4, 2017)

I watched the whole thing. There were just too many mistakes being made, but as a beginner without any assistance, he's gonna buy the big one one of these days. He is in real need of a mentor. If any members are near, reach out and offer him some help before he kills himself. I went to youtube, and he has 7 comments, all offering some advice. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow, that was a seriously scary video to watch. Hopefully that guy can get some help to learn the proper tools for the job so nothing bad happens. 

The video definitely made me really miss woodturning. Haven't got to do it in a couple years since I graduated and stopped working at the NC State shop. It was always a lot of fun working with newer guys who wanted to learn and teaching them the ropes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm a big believer in natural selection...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## TimR (Aug 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'm a big believer in natural selection...


That sums it up nicely...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 4, 2017)

There's a guy I seen on Instagram with thousands of followers and sells lots of stuff who was running his carbides upside down. Blew my mind. I'll watch this I aint scared... Lol


----------



## David Hill (Aug 4, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> There's a guy I seen on Instagram with thousands of followers and sells lots of stuff who was running his carbides upside down. Blew my mind. I'll watch this I aint scared... Lol



Hmmmm.....interesting concept, polishing as he goes---that's about the only thing I can see happening. 
And must have lots of time to be able to work that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 4, 2017)

David Hill said:


> And must have lots of time to be able to work that way.


Given he said it was his first bowl I _assume _he did not have two curved rest. After he broke the post on the first I guess he ordered a new one so it may be over weeks or even a month.

I went back to youtube and he had Eleven likes, only Eight dislikes. I hope those 11 don't think they can get by as lucky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm glad he named himself the LONE Woodman  That poor piece of wood...I agree with his ending statement that he managed to not get hurt because I am amazed that he didn't. Like the Doc said...natural selection. One lesson learned is how cheap the Rigid bowl rest is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 4, 2017)

David Hill said:


> Hmmmm.....interesting concept, polishing as he goes---that's about the only thing I can see happening.
> And must have lots of time to be able to work that way.



It was an interesting and dangerous approach for sure...


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow....I'm speachless.....


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 4, 2017)

@ripjack13 what do you think...want to give it a try?


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2017)

I watched a ton of videos. I read everything people posted about here looking for anything I could on how to turn. A catch will happen, you just need to be careful about it, and use the proper tools. The proper way. I only use the gouge on roughing out the outside. After that, I'm using my woodtick carbide for the rest. 
He needs to study....a lot more.....


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 5, 2017)

Scary! 
I could barely force myself to watch!!


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 5, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Scary!
> I could barely force myself to watch!!



You mean you didn't teach him? I thought he might have been your blind student.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Somewhere along about the trying to saw an 8" log, with a 10" saw, strapped to the bench with a ratchet strap, I knew this was going to be good! I'm not sure if it's supposed to be satirical, or if he's really that stupid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2017)

It's like a car wreck, I wanted to stop watching but couldn't. I know very little about turning at this point, but I saw countless things wrong. That boy needs help, bless his heart. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> bless his heart. Tony



I see what you said there....
Hahahahaaa

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 5, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Somewhere along about the trying to saw an 8" log, with a 10" saw,....



And the way he stopped and put his head on the log to rest when about 3" deep I assume it was a rip saw also. But that isn't even an "error" compared to the rest; at least it won't kill you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 5, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> You mean you didn't teach him? I thought he might have been your blind student.




Herbie isn't totally blind. He can see about 60% out of his right eye. Left one 0%.


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 5, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Herbie isn't totally blind. He can see about 60% out of his right eye. Left one 0%.



Stop making me feel bad


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 6, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Stop making me feel bad




Not trying to make you feel bad. Herbie doesn't let it get him down. Heck, he rides his electric bike 7 miles each way to come over an turn wood 4 days a week!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

